# Preseason Game Thread



## Salomon (Mar 10, 2009)

First up: New Jersey at home.


----------



## Salomon (Mar 10, 2009)

Damn, I'd just realized there won't be any televised games til next week.

The things you have to deal with just to root for a underdog team.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Wow. Not even on the Comcast Network?

You'd think with the channels they have they'd air every preseason game since Comcast owns the team. Guess I should've known better.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

So Evan is the backup PG?

When he comes in the game Jrue moves to the off guard spot? Really? I don't like this. It's early though and the game isn't televised so I'll deal.

Good sign is in this game that after Thad went down Evan was the first guy off the bench. It might mean something or it might not. Who knows?


----------



## Salomon (Mar 10, 2009)

I don't understand why people just can't comprehend the ideas of a facilitating SG and a scoring PG.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Same here.

Right now it's one of those weird situations. I'm almost positive Turner will be fine but I'm so used to coaches mismanaging players here that every move they make I'm skeptical. I need to let go and blindly trust Collins. Enough people are saying he knows what he's doing, so we'll see.


----------



## Salomon (Mar 10, 2009)

Sixers really need to get a defensive-type big man asap.

I'm starting to miss Sammy.


----------



## Salomon (Mar 10, 2009)

93-65.

Yikes.

Can anybody give out some details from that boston game?

I'd missed out due to the power going out.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Apparently it was a **** storm. I couldn't catch it but from what I'm reading there was nothing redeeming from this game.

Turner looks like he can't create his own shot, and can't shoot. Big men can't establish post position and our best defensive big is Speights. Jrue played horribly.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Today's game isn't televised but here was the starting lineup:

PG: Holiday, SG: Turner, SF: Iguodala, PF: Young, C: Brand

The problem this unit will run into is rebounding and post defense but it's a lot faster. We'll see. They're obviously flipping things around to see what works the best.


----------



## Salomon (Mar 10, 2009)

It's nice to see that Turner is doing better than he has done after the last two games.

You sort of got a feeling that the fans were going to storm the local Chili's and burn Ed Stefanski at the stake.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Coatesvillain said:


> So Evan is the backup PG?
> 
> When he comes in the game Jrue moves to the off guard spot? Really? I don't like this. It's early though and the game isn't televised so I'll deal.
> 
> Good sign is in this game that after Thad went down Evan was the first guy off the bench. It might mean something or it might not. Who knows?


The Nets do this with Twill

One thing I have noticed about Turner is his frame. He really needs to get stronger.


----------



## Salomon (Mar 10, 2009)

Sixers lose by a buzzer-beater 3 :vuvuzela:



Well, at least Evan is getting comfortable:

14 pts.
6 rbs.
7 ast.
6 stls
1 blk

Dude's a stat stuffer.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

They were up by 7 with 15 seconds left and lost? lol


----------



## Salomon (Mar 10, 2009)

Finally a game I can see on my own tv.


----------



## Salomon (Mar 10, 2009)

I hate Tommy Heinsohn so ****ing much.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

I'm going to change my prediction for the season to 29 wins.

No matter what line is thrown out there it's going to have a front court that is going to be both terrible at defensive rebounding, and defending. I know we shouldn't read too much in preseason but these are flaws that are going to stop anything from progressing.

I'm not mad at that though because the team isn't going to win the title this year (or any time soon) so hopefully they take this year to evaluate the team. Put together a plan for the future and decide who should be here when it's supposed to come together.


----------



## Salomon (Mar 10, 2009)

Good point, the most important goal for the season should be to continue building chemistry of the perimeter trio of Jrue/Evan/Andre and developing the young guys in general.

Hopefully the Sixers should be able to get Enes Kanter, Trey Thompkins, or Fab Melo next year.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

Hes not scoring but I like seeing Evan Turner getting more comfortable as hes out there. Thats a positive sign for me


----------



## Salomon (Mar 10, 2009)




----------



## PatronJames (Oct 19, 2010)

Sick throwdown. Didn't catch the game (was too busy being disappointed by another Philly sports team) but looking at the stat sheet hints that Holiday is capable of playing as a true point guard. 10 points and 11 assists while letting Iguodala, Kapono and Lou Williams get the scoring done. Kapono has truly been a pleasant surprise this season and finally gives our team the first perimeter threat since Korver. Here's to hoping his preseason success carries over into November and so on.

Also noticed we won the rebound battle and it wasn't even close. Granted New York didn't play Stoudemire, but 54-38? Impressive to say the least. From all the years I've watched the Sixers, defense can win games, but rebounding does win games.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

I hope Turner isn't this passive on offense during the regular season.


----------



## RedsDrunk (Oct 31, 2005)

Oh boy. I've been trying my best, but I'm having trouble shaking that "here we go again" feeling of dread we're all so familiar with. 

Looking forward to the opener however. Lets ****ing go!


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

It's hard to get too excited for the opener when they make it the ****ing Heat. lol


----------



## c_dog (Sep 15, 2002)

evan turner is really quite a disappointment.. all this talk about him having "it" and all i see is a rookie who has no business starting in the nba.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

He's consistently gotten better and more comfortable. His main problem right now is being too passive.

Should he start? Maybe, maybe not but considering the Sixers are a bad team it's best to get him playing time now instead of waiting.


----------

